# can hal be disabled ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 9, 2010)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  8 09:07:54 CST 2010     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>cat /etc/rc.conf |grep -i hal 
hald_enable="YES" 

>ps -aux|grep -u hal 
haldaemon 964 0.0 0.4 11476 1752 ?? Is 7:05ä¸Šåˆ 0:01.28 /usr/local/sbin/hald 
root 968 0.0 0.2 6084 1156 ?? I 7:05ä¸Šåˆ 0:00.03 hald-runner 
root 973 0.0 0.0 5828 0 ?? IW - 0:00.00 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/psm0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy) 
root 996 0.0 0.2 3808 916 ?? S 7:05ä¸Šåˆ 0:01.68 hald-addon-storage: /dev/acd0 (hald-addon-storage)
```

I am using openbox as WM.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes.  Of course you won't get the features it provides, like input device hotplugging for X.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 9, 2010)

Input device hot-plugging (ie, keyboards and mice) has been available in FreeBSD for over a decade, long before Linux devs ever thought of HAL.    All it required was using moused() to configure the mouse at the console, then configuring X to use /dev/sysmouse as the mouse device.  That's been the standard way to do mousing in FreeBSD since at least version 4.0 (when I started using it for a desktop).  Even worked for PS/2 mice.


----------



## aragon (Nov 9, 2010)

Recompile x11-servers/xorg-server with HAL support disabled.  You can still leave your desktop environment with HAL support for USB disk hot plug support, if you like.

And as Phoenix said, HAL is kinda redundant on FreeBSD for keyboard/mouse hot plugging. (wish the port maintainer would default it to disabled)


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Recompile x11-servers/xorg-server with HAL support disabled.



Or just add Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to xorg.conf.  If disabling hal in X is the goal, which OP never said.



> You can still leave your desktop environment with HAL support for USB disk hot plug support, if you like.



One of the other features of hal that is useful.  I mentioned X hotplugging to try to anticipate the next question, which was bound to be "I disabled hal and now my mouse doesn't work!"


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 9, 2010)

```
>cat /media/E/boot/loader.conf 
autoboot_delay="-1"
beastie_disable="YES"
....
```
After disable hal, i cannot input anything so that i canot enter FreeBSD ! How can i enter single user mode in such a situation ?

Sincerely!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> ```
> >cat /media/E/boot/loader.conf
> autoboot_delay="-1"
> beastie_disable="YES"
> ...



The autoboot_delay value of -1 shown above makes no sense.  2 is quick but still allows you to get into the boot menu.

Otherwise, not enough detail.  Guessing, you have xdm or kdm or gdm autostart, and with hal disabled, X can't see the keyboard.  Add Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to the ServerLayout section of xorg.conf.  You may need to add InputDevice sections for mouse and keyboard.


----------

